# Mosquito repellent plug tablets VS. Tarantula



## artuno (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello,I want to use Mosquito repellent plug tablets in my room but I have multiple tarantulas in my room too,Are those repellents harmful to tarantulas or not ?? Waiting for comments !! Thanks....


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Excellent question:2thumb: as I like to burn citronella candles at home during the summer to keep the midges out. Have not done since getting all my Ts as was unsure of the effect they may have and meantime I`m being eaten alive when I have my windows wide open lol


----------



## artuno (Oct 23, 2009)

me too,they r sucking all the blood out of me,I need help )))


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

what is the active ingredient of your mosquito plug tablets? I'm sure most of them contain an insecticide to actually kill mozzies, which definitely won't be good for your spiders


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

TBH i wouldn't take the risk. I have mosquito netting that goes across open windows in summer


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

what about citronella that acts as a repellent?


----------



## artuno (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah good ida,I should have those mosquito nettings too,..
Citronella is ok but you have to reapply it to your skin in every 30-60 min. to make it work,otherway youre getting bitten again .
I ve read the manual of the mosquito repelling tablet and it says that the active substance is some kind of a flower extract.. It seems its natural ,What do you think about that ??


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> what is the active ingredient of your mosquito plug tablets? I'm sure most of them contain an insecticide to actually kill mozzies, which definitely won't be good for your spiders


I'd actually assumed that they don't have an insecticide, as if they are releasing enough of it into the air to kill mosquitoes in the area for however long they work, they'd be fantastically toxic to people! and I'm sure they're not allowed to do that sort of thing...


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> what is the active ingredient of your mosquito plug tablets? I'm sure most of them contain an insecticide to actually kill mozzies, which definitely won't be good for your spiders


Its a repellent like citronella that`s in those plug in things not insecticide, but wonder if the citronella has a detrimental effect to the spiders.


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

last year i was in my room with my light on, and for some reason i looked up and there must have been about 100 all more mosquito babys on my ceiling they were all coming in from my window. there was millions on the outside of my window was a scary time of my life i fort i was on my way out:lol2:


----------



## artuno (Oct 23, 2009)

Well the last resort I think is taking the chance,Hope I wont see the TMassacre  when I wake up in the morning


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I was watching How Clean Is Your House the other week and they used Citronella oil on the walls to repel spiders as they hate it so using it could cause your spiders to become distressed.


----------



## Charles_Tuna (Sep 15, 2008)

Get an bug zapper, like they have in Chippies and Cafes ...T's will be safe )

Draper 42990 BUG ZAPPER: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## artuno (Oct 23, 2009)

I bought the plant called basil today,the seller told me that its a great natural mosquito repellent also it smells good,I ll try it,I ll post the outcome tomorrow..


----------



## artuno (Oct 23, 2009)

Have no Solution yet ,waiting for comments !!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Chemical arthropod repellents + Tarantulas / Arthropods = NO. 

If they bother you then use mosquito netting / net curtains etc and chemical free sticky traps. Anything that works by diffusing a repellent chemical into the area is going to also, at the very least, irritate your pet arachnids. I can't think of anything that kills insects chemically that does not also influence arachnids.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

I have since invested in one of these beauties as there is no way im putting net curtains up on my windows lol


----------

